# شامل - مراجع تصميم شبكات الغاز الطبي



## ameeno (20 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*​


1- *HTM Codes (2022 & 02-01) & EN 737 
*





​*


رابط التحميل :**الله صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلِّم*


----------



## ameeno (20 يونيو 2012)

​
2- *NFPA Codes (50 & 99) 
*
*

رابط التحميل :** الله صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلِّم*


----------



## ameeno (20 يونيو 2012)

3- *ASPE Code
*
*

رابط التحميل :** الله صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلِّم*


----------



## تامر النجار (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (20 يونيو 2012)

thanks


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 يونيو 2012)

مشكور على الكتب المفيدة
بورك فيك على جهودك
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## hikal007 (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## زلت لسان (20 يونيو 2012)

*مشكور على الكتب المفيدة*


----------



## ameeno (26 يونيو 2012)

4- *Uniform Plumbing Code
*
*

رابط التحميل :** الله صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلِّم*


----------



## ameeno (26 يونيو 2012)

5- *FACILITY PIPING SYSTEMS HANDBOOK*
*

رابط التحميل :** الله صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلِّم*


----------



## ameeno (26 يونيو 2012)

6- Scott - Design Guide
*

رابط التحميل :** الله صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلِّم*


----------



## ameeno (29 يونيو 2012)

7- Beaconmedaes Medical Gas Design Guide 2011
*
* هذا المرجع من أشمل و أفضل المراجع **


رابط التحميل :** الله صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلِّم*


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (30 يونيو 2012)

يسلموا عاشت الايادي


----------



## ameeno (2 يوليو 2012)

​8- *Medical Gas Systems - Design*

*

رابط التحميل :** الله صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلِّم*


----------



## عمران احمد (14 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير
و وفقكم المولى " عز و جل " الى ما يحبه و يرضاه فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (15 يوليو 2012)

ameeno قال:


> ​8- *Medical Gas Systems - Design*
> 
> *
> 
> رابط التحميل :** الله صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلِّم*



عاشت ايدك وبارك الله بيك


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 يوليو 2012)

لف شكر لك يا استاذ


----------



## ameeno (19 يوليو 2012)

*مبادئ نظم الغازات الطبية*

9- *مبادئ نظم الغازات الطبية (عربي) 

*Bambouk for Biomedical Engineering * : by *​* 

رابط التحميل :** الله صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلِّم* ​


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (22 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2012)

أكرمك الله بمحبته و فضله و علمه


----------



## bagan (3 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله عني وعن امة الاسلام كل خير *


----------



## wisamhh (4 أغسطس 2012)

الله يحفظك ويرعاك


----------



## محمد_86 (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (23 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بألف خير


----------



## mahmoud9674 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ما شاء الله ...الله يبارك لك , ما شاء الله


----------



## askndr (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​:56:


----------



## اسامة اشرى (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور يا أخى على كل مجهودك


----------



## amr fathy (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanitty (28 أكتوبر 2012)

تالق و تفوق غير عادى
اكرمك الله و ادخلك جنته من اوسع ابوابها


----------



## yousefegyp (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشكور على الكتب المفيدة*​


----------



## mahmood mrbd (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (6 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## matter02 (8 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير 
أعجز عن شكرك على هاذا المجهود الرائع و توفير غالبية المراجع في موضوع اوحد


----------



## alaabogoda (1 فبراير 2017)

*أستاذ بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معني 
لكن ما لفت نظري هو حبك للخير وتعاونك مع الجميع ..
اللهم أجز مهندس أمين خير الجزاء وأجعله له صدقة جارية *


----------

